# أخر اخبار سورية اليوم ......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## rana1981 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*وصول حاملة الطائرات الروسية كوزنيتسوف و السفينة الأميرال تشابانينكو و غواصتين وأربع سفن من أحدث السفن الحربية في العالم و جميعها رست في المياه الإقليمية السورية على بعد 7 أميال من الشواطئ السورية، في مؤشر واضح من قيادة روسيا الاتحادية على أن الجمهورية العربية السورية خط أحمر، وأن مجرد الاستخفاف بحدود هذا الخط الأحمر لن يترك روسيا في موقع المتفرج أو اللامبالي أو شاهد الزور، وليتحمل كل فريق مسؤولياته وكل دولة تبعات قرارها.

الجيش السوري يعلن أن المناطق الحدودية على عمق 20 كم هي منطقة عسكرية مغلقة يمنع الاقتراب والتصوير فيها ويعتبر هذا القرار ردا على مايسمى مناطق حدودية عازلة في تركيا والاردن ........ ويطلق على العملية اسم تحطيم الوهم

‎: الجزائر العاصمة : مسيرات غاضبة وحرق العلم القطري و"الإسرائيلي" والتركي وعلم حلف الناتو في العاصمة الجزائريه ورفع أعلام سوريا والجزائر وصور السيد الرئيس بشار الأسد والرئيس عبد العزيز بوتفليقه وصور الزعيم المصري الراحل جمال عبد الناصر
واشقائنا في الجزائر يتوعدون بإنتفاضة شعبية عارمة تعم الجزائر لنصرة سوريا الأسد بوجه هذه المؤامرة والصيحات تعلو الله وسوريا وبشار......


ابناء سوريا ينزلون في اغلب المحافظات السورية بتجمعات عفوية هاتفين بحياة الرئيس ومعلنين رفضهم لجامعة العربان

سورية الله حاميها والأسد راعيها

​*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2011)

> ابناء سوريا ينزلون في اغلب المحافظات السورية بتجمعات عفوية هاتفين بحياة الرئيس ومعلنين رفضهم لجامعة العربان



ربنا معاكوا يا رانا


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا يحمى سوريا من كل شر ..... *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ عليكم 
واتاكدي ان كل الاشياء تعمل معاً للخير 

*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2011)

> *
> سورية الله حاميها والأسد راعيها*



*آمين يارب*​


----------



## BITAR (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*روسيا مقتنعه جدا بتصرف الرئيس الاسد
وتعلم جيدا ضرر الاسلاميين
*​


----------



## صوت الرب (18 نوفمبر 2011)

يا رب السلام امنح سوريا السلام


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2011)

انشاء الله خير​


----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا معاكم وينصركم
​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*فعلاً وصحيفة البناء اللبنانية نشرت خبر البوارج بالعنوان العريض .*
*الآن لن يتجرأ أحد على الحرب .*


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يختارلكوا الصالح
​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا معاكم ويحميكم ويختارلكم اللي فيه الخير​


----------



## الملك أبجر (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يحمي سوريا و كل المسيحيين فيها من بطش اي حد تاني...


----------



## magedrn (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يحافظ على اولاده فى كل مكان ويحفظ سوريا من كل شر


----------



## MAJI (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يحفظ سوريا من الاسلاميين الاشرار


----------



## استفانوس (26 فبراير 2012)

استسلام عدد من عناصر المجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة في بابا عمرو للجهات المختصة
 مراسل الدنيا في حمص :
 أكثر من 40 مسلحا قاموا بتسليم أنفسهم وأسلحتهم للجهات المختصة

*جيش حلب الإلكتروني*


----------



## استفانوس (26 فبراير 2012)

*قد  أذهل السوريين اليوم العالم أجمع ....*

*قد علموهم كيف تصبح الدولة بيت واحد  يختلف الابناء ...*

*ولكن للمحبة والروابط فيما بينهم مكانتها التي لاتهزها  رياح الغرب ...*

*وعواء المستعربين ....*

*سجل أيها التاريخ 
*

*السوريون أعطوا  العالم اليوم  درسا جديدا في الديمقراطية والوحدة الوطنية 
*

*كل الحب  لسوريا اليوم سوريا المستقبل*

*راياتك بالعالي يا سوريا* 
www.youtube.com


----------



## rana1981 (27 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي استفانوس على الاخبار


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2012)

*الاخ المحترم حبيب يسوع
قمنا بتحذيرك عدة مرات بسبب اصرارك ع مضايقة اخوتنا السوريين واصرارك ع استفزاز مشاعرهم بوصفك رئيسهم بصفات غير لائقه مما اعتبرته الاداره عند وعدم التزام ورأت أنك مستحق توجيه انذار ولو استمريت ع نفس الاسلوب للاسف ستتعرض عضويتك للفصل المؤقت فرجاء محبه الالتزام بالتنبيه وان تعمل ع مراعاة شعور الاخرين ولو من باب المحبه المسيحيه
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## استفانوس (12 مارس 2012)

*مجزرة جديدة ارتكبها الإرهابيون في حي القرابيص تسفر عن 21 شهيداً مدنياً

 أقدمت المجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة اليوم الإثنين على ارتكاب مجزرة رابعة  في حي القرابيص في حمص أسفرت عن 21 شهيداً مدنياً رفضوا استقبال الإرهابيين  في منازلهم، دون ورود تفاصيل أخرى عن الموضوع.
 وكانت المجموعات الإرهابية ارتكبت اليوم الإثنين 3 مجازر بحق مدنيين في كرم الزيتون كانت حصيلتها 25 مواطناً.
 وألقت الجهات المختصة في وقت سابق اليوم  على 3 إرهابيين أقدموا على إطلاق قذائف هاون من داخل حي النازحين إلى  الأحياء المجاورة، وأضاف أن الإرهابيين استهدفوا عدداً من حواجز حفظ النظام  في باب دريب وجب الجندلي وباب تدمر أسفرت عن استشهاد 3 عناصر من حفظ  النظام وإصابة عدد آخر بجروح.
 وألقت الجهات المختصة القبض على عدد من  الإرهابيين المطلوبين عند مداهمة أحد الاوكار في حي الشماس، حيث ضبطت عدداً  من الأنفاق والممرات السرية إضافة غلى كمية كبيرة من الأسلحة.
 كما  وضبطت الجهات المختصة أحد أوكار الإرهابيين في حي عكرمة الجديدة كان مخصصاً  كغرفة عمليات ينطلق منها الإرهابيون لاستهداف المدنيين وعناصر حفظ النظام،  حيث ألقت القبض على عدد كبير منهم وصادرت أجهزة اتصال ذات تقنية عالية.
 هذا واستشهد 3 مدنيين وأصيب عدد آخر جراء إطلاق الإرهابيين قذائف هاون على  حي كرم اللوز والشهداء هم: أدهم محمد ابراهيم وحسين حمدان ومحمد عبده  محمد.
 وفككت الجهات المختصة عشرات العبوات الناسفة وفجرت عدداً آخر  كانت قد زرعها الإرهابيون في الشوارع الرئيسية ومداخل حيي العدوية  والفاخورة*



*قناة الدنيا الفضائية*


----------



## استفانوس (12 مارس 2012)

*الجهات  المختصة في ريف محافظة حلب تتمكن من مصادرة كمية من الأسلحة الحربية  المتنوعة 
*

*كانت مخبأة في سيارة تكسي نوع شيفروليه كروز وجدت مركونة في احد  أحياء منطقة منبج 
*

*
 مصدر في وزارة الداخلية :*

* الأسلحة المصادرة عبارة عن  22  بارودة روسية وقاذف آر بى جى  مع 3 قذائف وثلاث حشوات و203 طلقات رشاش  و7 مخازن*

* 
 الجهات المختصة تعثر - خلال التحري عن مخابئ المجموعات  الإرهابية المسلحة في ريف درعا الجنوبي الشرقي  - على 7 عبوات ناسفة معدة  للتفجير ضمن صندوق سيارة  حكومية مسروقة
 مراسل الدنيا في درعا :*

* العبوات هي 5 بزنة 50 كغ و 2 بزنة 40 كغ عثر عليها على طريق زراعي إلى الجنوب من بلدتي المتاعية والجيزة 
*

*
 مراسل الدنيا في درعا : 
*

*الجهات المختصة عثرت في السيارة على مواد طبية وإسعافية وبعض الألبسة الخاصة بالإرهابيين*


----------



## استفانوس (12 مارس 2012)

*مراسل  الدنيا في إدلب :*

* الجهات المختصة تشتبك مع مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة في عين  البيضا على الحدود ومقتل إرهابي وجرح 5 نقلتهم سيارات إسعاف تركية إلى داخل  الأراضي التركية
 مراسل الدنيا في إدلب :*

* الجهات المختصة تفكك 10 عبوات ناسفة زنة 10 – 15 كغ في منطقة عين البيضا
 مراسل الدنيا في إدلب : 
*

*الجهات المختصة تشتبك في أحياء الناعورة والقبلي  والثورة في المدينة وتقتل وتجرح عددا من عناصرها وتلقي القبض على آخرين  وتصادر أسلحتهم وذخائرهم
 مراسل الدنيا في إدلب :*

* انفجار لغم زرعته  مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة في المدينة بسيارة عسكرية يسفر عن استشهاد العقيد  سامي ديب وعنصرين آخرين وإصابة 4 بجروح
 مراسل الدنيا في إدلب :*

* الجهات  المختصة تشتبك مع مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة في قرية كفر رومة بالمعرة ومقتل  الإرهابي المدعو " يوسف البيور "*

*Addounia tv قناة الدنيا الفضائية*


----------



## استفانوس (12 مارس 2012)

*وزير الإعلام عدنان محمود : قطر والسعودية شريكتان في الإرهاب الذي يستهدف الشعب السوري
 وزير الإعلام السوري يحمل قطر والسعودية مسؤولية الدم السوري من خلال دعمهما للمجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة بالمال والسلاح
 الوزير محمود في تصريح لوكالة فرانس برس : بعض الدول التي تدعم المجموعات  الإرهابية المسلحة مثل قطر والسعودية هي شريكة في الإرهاب الذي يستهدف  الشعب السوري 
 الوزير محمود : هذه الدول تتحمل مسؤولية نزيف الدم السوري من خلال دعمها للمجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة بالمال والسلاح
 محمود : مجموعات إرهابية ارتكبت مجزرة حي كرم الزيتون في حمص بهدف الضغط لاستدعاء مواقف دولية قبل اجتماع مجلس الأمن 
 محمود المجموعات الإرهابية ارتكبت أفظع المجازر بحق المواطنين في حي كرم  الزيتون في حمص من أجل استغلال سفك الدماء السورية بهدف الضغط لاستدعاء  مواقف دولية ضد سوريا*


----------



## استفانوس (12 مارس 2012)

خبر عاجل

 *شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء
*

* حلب :: اعزاز *


 *اشتباكات  عنيفة تجري الان وحماة الديار تلبي النداء وسماع صوت انفجارات تهز المكان  والجيش العربي السوري بالمرصاد حيث تم قتل 14 ارهابي والقاء القبض على  العديد منهم ومازالت عمليات التطهير جارية نرجو الدعاء للجيش*


----------



## استفانوس (12 مارس 2012)

* قناة الدنيا الفضائية
*

* مراسل الدنيا في إدلب : الجهات المختصة تشتبك مع مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة في قرية الجانودية وتقتل وتجرح عددا من عناصرها
 مراسل الدنيا في إدلب : الجهات المختصة تفكك 11 عبوة إحداها بزنة 80 كغ على شكل قاظان زرعها إرهابيون في الجانودية 
 مراسل الدنيا في إدلب : الجهات المختصة تعثر على معتقل أنشأه إرهابيون في الجانودية لتعذيب المخطوفين وبداخله أكياس لمواد متفجرة*


----------



## استفانوس (13 مارس 2012)

*قناة الدنيا الفضائية
*

* مراسل الدنيا في حمص: انتشال 4 جثث من مجارير الصرف الصحي في حي عشيرة بحمص
 - مراسل الدنيا في حمص: الجهات المختصة تواصل البحث عن المزيد من الجثث التي نكلت بها عناصر إرهابية ورمتها في مجارير الصرف الصحي*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...342178822.68846.202890999735990&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## استفانوس (13 مارس 2012)

* في قبضة الجيش السوري
*





​


----------



## استفانوس (13 مارس 2012)

*شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء
*

* شيعت  من مشافى تشرين وزاهى أزرق وحلب العسكرية اليوم إلى مثاويهم الأخيرة  جثامين 17 شهيدا من عناصر الجيش وقوات حفظ النظام والمدنيين استهدفتهم  المجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة أثناء تأديتهم لواجبهم الوطنى فى حماة ودرعا  وحمص وريف دمشق وادلب.

 وبأكاليل الورد والغار وحفنات الأرز وعلى وقع موسيقا لحنى الشهيد ووداعه جرت للشهداء مراسم تشييع رسمية مهيبة.

 والشهداء هم :

 20120313-193124.jpg

 العقيد سامي علي ديب من طرطوس

 المساعد أول ياسين صالح محمد اللاذقية

 المساعد أول مالك على حسن من حماة

 المساعد أول زهير على شاهين من حماة

 الرقيب أول أحمد عويد الملحم من دير الزور

 الرقيب رمضان العبد الله من درعا

 الرقيب محمود على جمعة من حلب

 العريف محمد عريفو من اللاذقية

 العريف محمد خالد الخطيب من ريف دمشق

 الجندى سليمان صالح ملا حمزة من الحسكة

 المجند باسل زهير الويسى من حلب

 المجند عبد الرحمن مرش محمد شحيدة من حلب

 المجند أحمد عبيد خليف من الحسكة

 المجند عيسى العمر من الحسكة

 المجند محمد حافظ سليمان من حماة

 المجند حيدر بدر كنعان من اللاذقية

 المدنى عبد الله محمد خير قدور من ريف دمشق
*





​


----------



## استفانوس (3 أبريل 2012)

الجعفري : الدول الداعية لتسليح الإرهابيين في سورية تسعى لإفشال مهمة أنان 

    2012-04-03






              	أكد بشار الجعفري مندوب سورية الدائم لدى الأمم المتحدة أن الدول التي  تعمل على تسليح الإرهابيين في سورية ومدهم بالأموال وأجهزة الاتصالات تسعى  لإفشال مهمة كوفي أنان مبعوث الأمم المتحدة إلى سورية وتنتهك السيادة  السورية وتعلن الحرب عليها وهذه الدول متورطة في تعقيد الأزمة وعليها تحمل  مسؤوليتها والالتزام بخطة أنان.
  	وكان كوفي أنان قدم إحاطة حول مهمته في سورية إلى أعضاء مجلس الأمن الدولي  في جلسة مغلقة وقال إن سورية وافقت على خطته لكنها تنتظر التزاما من  المعارضة بوقف العنف وسحب المجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة.
  	وفي مؤتمر صحفي عقده في مقر الأمم المتحدة في نيويورك، قال الجعفري إن  وزير خارجية السعودية لم يخف تدخله الشخصي في الشؤون الداخلية السورية  عندما دعا علنا إلى تسليح المعارضة المسلحة بل اعتبر ذلك واجبا. وأضاف  الجعفري إن هذه التصريحات وغيرها تدل على ازدواجية في اللغة تخالف النهج  التوافقي الذي سار عليه مجلس الأمن وهي تمثل دعوة لإفشال مهمة أنان الذي  قال منذ البداية إنه يود التحدث إلى السلطات السورية بصوت واحد وبالتالي  هناك من يشوش على صوته من خلال خلق مسارات موازية كما هو حال اجتماع أعداء  سورية الذي حصل في اسطنبول والذي يعتبر بحد ذاته تشويشا على مهمة أنان  وانتهاكا لها وتناقضا معها.


----------



## استفانوس (3 أبريل 2012)

مقدسي : إعلان دول خليجية تسليح المعارضة استهداف للأمن الوطني 

    2012-04-03






              	قال جهاد مقدسي الناطق الرسمي باسم وزارة الخارجية والمغتربين إن فريقاً  تابعاً لإدارة عمليات حفظ السلام في الأمم المتحدة سيزور دمشق الأربعاء  لبحث رؤية مشتركة للتطبيق العملي للخطوات التي تم الاتفاق عليها، مشيراً  إلى أن التصور الذي سيتم بحثه يتضمن مسائل تقنية لها صلة بأعداد المراقبين  وتحركاتهم وحمايتهم عبر التنسيق مع الجانب السوري. وفي تصريحات صحفية،
  	رفض مقدسي الخوض في ما أ ُعلن عن مهل زمنية لتنفيذ مهمة المبعوث الأممي  كوفي أنان، رافضاً الإعلان عن تواريخ في الوقت الراهن. وعلق مقدسي على  إعلان دول خليجية رصدها مساعدات لتسليح المعارضة السورية بأن هذا التصرف  يستهدف الأمن الوطني السوري من جهة، وعرقلة صريحة لمهمة أنان من جهة أخرى.


----------



## استفانوس (3 أبريل 2012)

موسكو تؤكد معارضتها إدراج أي مهلة في خطة أنان 

    2012-04-03






              	حذر وزير الخارجية الروسي سيرغي لافروف من خطورة الموقف الصادر عن اجتماع  ما يسمى أصدقاء سورية الخاص بالاعتراف ببعض مجموعات المعارضين السوريين على  أنهم ممثلون للشعب السوري مؤكدا أن ذلك أمر خطير ويتعارض مع جهود المبعوث  الخاص للامم المتحدة إلى سورية كوفي أنان.
  	وفي مؤتمر صحفي في العاصمة الأرمينية يريفان عقب لقائه نظيره الأرميني،  قال لافروف : أعتقد أن هذا الموقف خطير ويتعارض مع الجهود التي يبذلها  حاليا أنان بتكليف من الأمين العام للامم المتحدة وبدعم من مجلس الأمن  الدولي لافتا إلى عزم روسيا استقبال وفدين آخرين يمثلان مختلف شرائح  المعارضة في وقت لاحق. وأكد وزير الخارجية الروسي معارضة بلاده فرض جداول  زمنية على سورية لتنفيذ خطة أنان.


----------



## استفانوس (3 أبريل 2012)

رئيس اللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر في دمشق 

    2012-04-03






              	وصل الى دمشق رئيس اللجنة الدولية للصليب الاحمر جاكوب كلينبرغر في زيارة  الى سوريا تستمر ثلاثة ايام يلتقي فيها عددا من المسؤولين السوريين لبحث  اليات تقديم المساعدات الانسانية للمناطق المتضررة .
  	وأوضح الصليب الأحمر أن المباحثات التي سيجريها كيلنبرغر مع وزراء  الخارجية والمغتربين وليد المعلم والداخلية محمد الشعار والصحة وائل  الحلقي، ستركز على الوضع الإنساني في المناطق المتضررة من الاضطرابات وعلى  جهود اللجنة الدولية ومنظمة الهلال الأحمر العربي السوري لتلبية الاحتياجات  المتزايدة للمرضى والجرحى والنازحين.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا معاكم يا شعب سوريا

أعتقد إن سبب الثورة فى السوريا 

السنيين و الاسرائيليين​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا معاكم يا شعب سوريا

أعتقد إن سبب الثورة فى السوريا 

السنيين و الاسرائيليين​*


----------



## استفانوس (8 أبريل 2012)

لبطريرك لحام بمناسبة عيد الفصح المجيد : أعداء سورية فشلوا في الفصل بين أبنائها        2012-04-08






                  غبطة البطريرك غريغوريوس الثالث لحام بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق  والإسكندرية والقدس للروم الملكيين الكاثوليك يؤكد على وحدة أبناء سورية  ووقوفهم صفا واحدا في مواجهة المخطط الذي يستهدف سورية موضحا أن أبناء  سورية يتميزون عن غيرهم من الأمم بتعددهم الجميل وعيشهم المشترك وارتباطهم  الوثيق بهويتهم العربية السورية التي تجمعهم ببعضهم البعض. 
      وقال البطريرك لحام بمناسبة عيد الفصح المجيد: إن أعداء سورية فشلوا في  الفصل بين أبنائها أصحاب التاريخ والحاضر والمستقبل الواحد والذين سيبقون  صامدين ضد المخطط الذي يستهدف وطنهم ويرمي لإحداث الفتنة بينهم مؤكدا أن من  حق الدولة السورية الدفاع عن مواطنيها في وجه إجرام المجموعات الإرهابية  المسلحة وهي تعمل على إعادة الأمن والاستقرار كما كان سابقا. 
      من جانبه، أكد سماحة الدكتور أحمد بدر الدين حسون المفتي العام للجمهورية  أن سورية ستنتصر بكل أبنائها وبدماء الآلاف من الذين سفكت دماؤهم على أرضها  وسيكون المستقبل للوطن مشددا على أن دماء الشهداء ستكون نوراً وضياء لجميع  أبناء سورية ونار محرقة لمن أرسل سلاحا أو أراد تدميرا لهذا الوطن. وهنأ  حسون أبناء الشعب السوري بعيد الفصح المجيد وكل الأعياد التي يمر بها الوطن  والتي جعلها الله أعياد محبة وخير وعطاء وقال إن الوطن يجب أن يولد من  جديد ولكن ليس ولادة قتل وإيذاء وإنما ولادة بناء وحياة.


----------

